# XXL Umsonst surfen



## Britzmeister (4. Dezember 2003)

Moin Leute,
also soweit ich mitbekommen habe, soll man ja mit dem neuen XXL vertrag nicht mehr umsonst am Wochenende surfen können. 
Meine Frage, wie überprüft die Telekom, dass ich surfe und nicht telefoniere, wenn ich eine Einwahlnummer benutze, die eine normale Telefonnummer istund auch nicht auf irgendwelchen Blacklisten auftaucht. Haben die da einen Kasten eingebaut, der Sprach und Datenübermittlung unterscheiden kann, oder wie läuft das genau?
Herzlichen Dank
Gruß TIM


----------



## Georg Melher (7. Dezember 2003)

DSL funktioniert zwar auch über die Telefonleitung, allerdings auf einer anderen Frequenz. Die Technik die die Telekom dafür nutzt kann ich Dir auch nicht erklären, da ich kein Telekomtechniker bin.


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke mal Britzmeisters Frage bezog sich auf ISDN, oder? Bei DSL haste ja auch keine lokalen Einwahlnummer...
Weiß aber auch nicht genau wie die das machen, bzw. wusste garnicht das die das überhaupt machen....

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke mal, dass das nicht allzu schweer sein sollte, was du als Empfänger anwählst.
Wenn du Ins Internet gehst, gehst du ja über einen Einwahlknoten bzw. Gateway, diesen brauchst du beim telefon logischer weise nicht, da du im Telefonnetz bleibst.

Ich denke mal, dass dies der Knackpunkt ist...


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2003)

> Ich denke mal, dass das nicht allzu schweer sein sollte, was du als Empfänger anwählst. Wenn du Ins Internet gehst, gehst du ja über einen Einwahlknoten bzw. Gateway, diesen brauchst du beim telefon logischer weise nicht, da du im Telefonnetz bleibst.



Ja, aber das Gateway etc. liegt ja in diesem Fall nicht bei der Telekom, sondern bei deim Internet By Call Provider und somit sollte die Telekom davon ja nichts mitbekommen, da die ja nur den Anruf weiterleiten,oder?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

Naja, hab da nciht sonderlich Ahnung, aber denke mal, dass Sprachtelefonie und Internet doch schon unterscheidbaare Signale versenden.
Weiss nicht, wie das mit den Frequenzbereichen ist, die sie nutzen, könnte aber auchnoch eine Faktor sein.


----------



## Tim C. (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *Naja, hab da nciht sonderlich Ahnung, aber denke mal, dass Sprachtelefonie und Internet doch schon unterscheidbaare Signale versenden.
> Weiss nicht, wie das mit den Frequenzbereichen ist, die sie nutzen, könnte aber auchnoch eine Faktor sein. *


Zumindest bei einem digitalen Anschluss (ISDN) sollte das nicht mehr so leicht zu Unterscheiden sein, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, die meisten Provider haben doch eindeutige Einwahlnummern, über die die Telekom definitiv sperren könnte.
Wie das ganze jetzt aussieht, wenn du via ISDN ein VPN anwählst, das kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil das wäre ja dann, jehnachdem wo sich dieses befindet, tatsächlich die Nummer eines ganz normalen Telefonanschlusses.

PS: Hat irgendwer kapiert, was ich hier erzähle ?  Es ist definitiv noch viel zu früh *brr*


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habs geschnallt, glaub ich... *grübel*

Zudem sind die Datenmengen ja noch relativ unterschiedlich zwischen der Telefonie und Datenübertragung.
Och ich denke mal, dass die Telekom die Packete schon bei der Einwahl filtern kann, welche da hin und her gehen.

Och, ruf doch mal jemand bei der telekom Hotline an


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2003)

Naja, aber ist das nicht im Prinzip Vertragsbruch wenn die sowas unterbinden? Ich meine der XXL Tarif beinhaltet eigentlich ja die Nutzung einer ISDN-Verbingung innerhalb der deutschen Festnetzen an Sonn- und Feiertagen um sonst, und das macht man ja mit der Internetverbindung über ne lokale Einwhlnummer?!


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

Darum gehts ja grade, Surfen ist eben nicht mehr umsonst...

Du kannst an Sonn- und Feiertagen nurnoch kostenlos telefonieren (deutschlandweit), fürs Surfen musst du nun zahlen, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe.

Und dieses Surfen bzw die Internetverbingung können die von ner normalen Telefonverbindung unterscheiden, nur wie ist mir auch nicht ganz klar...


----------



## Tim C. (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Naja, aber ist das nicht im Prinzip Vertragsbruch wenn die sowas unterbinden? Ich meine der XXL Tarif beinhaltet eigentlich ja die Nutzung einer ISDN-Verbingung innerhalb der deutschen Festnetzen an Sonn- und Feiertagen um sonst, und das macht man ja mit der Internetverbindung über ne lokale Einwhlnummer?! *


Ich glaube der Vertragstext lautete nie "nutzen Sie Ihre ISDN Verbindung an Sonn- und Feiertagen umsonst" sondern eher "telefonieren sie an Sonn- und Feiertagen deutschlandweit umsonst."

Merke
Telefonieren != Internet


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

Aber mich interessiert nun trotzdem brennend,
wie auf einer ISDN Leitung zwischen Datentransfer(Internet) und Telefonie unterschieden wird.


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2003)

@Lars Michelsen: Das war mir schon klar 

@Tim Comanns: Naja, die Werbung lautet so, aber soweit ich weiß gehts eigentlich nur um die Nutzung...
Naja, selber schuld wer Telekom nutzt =)


----------



## Britzmeister (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin Leute,
klasse, dass ihr soviel geschrieben habt. Echt cool.
Also um es nochmal zusammenzufassen:
1. Meine Frage bezog sich auf ISDN
2. Ich habe eine Einwahlnummer bei einer Bildungseinheit (Uni), die sich aus einer normalen örtlichen Telefonnummer zusammensetzt. Diese Nummer steht nicht auf der Blacklist (enthält alle Einwahlkonten von jegelichen Internetprovidern deutschlandweit) der Telekom. Somit weiß die Telekom nicht, dass diese Nummer einen Einwahlknoten darstellt. 
XXL = Im vertrag steht: Telefonieren am Wochenende umsonst. Ausgenommen Internetverbindungen. Es wäre dann eher ein Vertragshintergehen von mir, wenn ich trotzdem eine Internetverbindung erstellen würde und die Telekom das nicht merkt. 
Und die grosse Frage. 

Merkt die Telekom es, wenn ichs trotzdem mache?!

Da ruf ich doch einfach die Telekom an?
Also ich melde mich wieder...
Habe bei der Tante bei der Telekom angerufen und nachgefragt. Sie meinte, die hätten eine Technik dahinter, die das ausfiltern würde und sämtliche Internetverbindungen erkennen würden. Naja... glaube ihr nicht so richtig...
habe unteranderem noch ein forum zum gleichen Thema gefungen.
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=39333
also ich bleibe dran
gruß TIM


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2003)

Wieder was gelernt =)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

parallel zum Anruf (Sprache, FAX, Daten) wird bei ISDN eine sogenannte
Dienstekennung mitübertragen, die u.a. der Gegenstelle sagt, was es für ein
Anruf ist, der da ankommt. Nur wenn die Dienstekennung sagt, dass es eine
Datenverbindung ist, nimmt ein ISDN-Modem an der Gegenseite auch den
Anruf an.

Nun kann die Telekom ja vermutlich diese Dienstekennung benutzen, um
bestimmte "Konfigurationen" einzustellen. Wie die das nun aber ganz genau
machen .... hmmm. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## webfreak (28. Dezember 2003)

Mit dem neuen XXL (Sa. und So) darf man es nicht mehr, mit dem alten geht es weiterhin (weis ich aus eigener erfahrung). 
Ja, es gibt die möglichkeit zu unterscheiden ob daten oder Sprache übertragen wird, ebenso ob die angewählte gegenstelle ein Gateway oder ein Haustelefon ist, also würde ich keinem Empfehlen es auf einen Versuch ankommen zu lassen.

webfreak


----------

